# share your thoughts on friendship..



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

What kind of a person do you think is a good friend.?
and whom can you relate to better is it online or real life 
Friends..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No one.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

A friend to me, is somewhere who is always there for me when I'm lonely, but understands that sometimes, I just want to be left the **** alone and not interact with other people for awhile.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

iCod said:


> A friend to me, is somewhere who is always there for me when I'm lonely, but understands that sometimes, I just want to be left the **** alone and not interact with other people for awhile.


 yeah..


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

iCod said:


> A friend to me, is somewhere who is always there for me when I'm lonely, but understands that sometimes, I just want to be left the **** alone and not interact with other people for awhile.


And whom do you feel better relating to is it your real
life or the online friends... ?


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Mans true best friend.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

RandomGentleman said:


> Mans true best friend.


false, dogs


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

To me, a true friend is someone I enjoy talking to or hanging out with sometimes, but I don't feel pressured for it. Since I know I get along with them and can trust them, I can focus on other things most of the time unless something important comes up or I want to meet up.

When I'm sort of friends with someone but don't get along closely, I mostly avoid taking initiative with them due to fears that I project onto them (that they're only being polite, that they have better stuff to do than keep up with me, etc.) and try too hard to 'earn' their interest when we're together.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

givinganonion said:


> To me, a true friend is someone I enjoy talking to or hanging out with sometimes, but I don't feel pressured for it. Since I know I get along with them and can trust them, I can focus on other things most of the time unless something important comes up or I want to meet up.
> 
> When I'm sort of friends with someone but don't get along closely, I mostly avoid taking initiative with them due to fears that I project onto them (that they're only being polite, that they have better stuff to do than keep up with me, etc.) and try too hard to 'earn' their interest when we're together.


Yes, I feel your idea about friendship is quiet good, but the hard part is to find a friend whom we can completely get along that well.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

I think friends are best made in youth. But adult friends are great too if you can find them. They are people you can be you around.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

livetolovetolive said:


> I think friends are best made in youth. But adult friends are great too if you can find them. They are people you can be you around.


Yeah friends are made during youth mostly.. Some lucky people find true friends early and their friendship lasts for life, such bonds are rare to spot.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

sukanya said:


> Yes, I feel your idea about friendship is quiet good, but the hard part is to find a friend whom we can completely get along that well.


It's a little cheesy, but I think it helps to know I don't have to get along completely, just that we're trying to keep the friendship going and make it good.

I do have trouble building friendships like that because I tend to have to get along with people in a close and serious way before I can be easy-going, whereas for a lot of people it's the other way around.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Friendship is a concept that I do not understand. 

My trust issues simply do not allow it. I assume anyone who does something nice for me is doing it because they want something from me or they are setting me up to make fun of me or hurt me.

I love movies and tv shows where friends are people who look out for you and care about you no matter what. But I also love movies and tv shows where people go into deep space and fight alien monsters. The alien monster fights seem more realistic from my view.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i consider someone a good friend if they are there for me when i need someone or reach out when i'm having a problem. or even if they just check to see how i'm doing. they need to be caring and have my back. also loyal and won't abandon me.


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

I guess a friend to me would be... I know this sounds selfish... but a friend to me would be someone that actually gains something from my presence. Someone that actually enjoys being around me, and wants to talk to me, and vice versa. I feel like I've known many people that I thought were my friends, but I always get the sense that they're just putting up with me and could leave me at any moment without a second thought, and I always have lost them somehow. I don't really know how to define a friend. It's too complicated for me. I can safely say that I've never really had many throughout my life, if any. I know it's probably just my fault. I can't relate to a lot of people...


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

hmnut said:


> Friendship is a concept that I do not understand.
> 
> My trust issues simply do not allow it. I assume anyone who does something nice for me is doing it because they want something from me or they are setting me up to make fun of me or hurt me.
> 
> I love movies and tv shows where friends are people who look out for you and care about you no matter what. But I also love movies and tv shows where people go into deep space and fight alien monsters. The alien monster fights seem more realistic from my view.


The thought of being betrayed by a friend is way too unpleasant,


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

tea111red said:


> i consider someone a good friend if they are there for me when i need someone or reach out when i'm having a problem. or even if they just check to see how i'm doing. they need to be caring and have my back. also loyal and won't abandon me.


Yeah... Thats ideal,


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

Seiyoku said:


> I guess a friend to me would be... I know this sounds selfish... but a friend to me would be someone that actually gains something from my presence. Someone that actually enjoys being around me, and wants to talk to me, and vice versa. I feel like I've known many people that I thought were my friends, but I always get the sense that they're just putting up with me and could leave me at any moment without a second thought, and I always have lost them somehow. I don't really know how to define a friend. It's too complicated for me. I can safely say that I've never really had many throughout my life, if any. I know it's probably just my fault. I can't relate to a lot of people...


That doesn't come across as selfish to me, and I've often gotten the same impression from people, that they're putting up with me and wouldn't really want to be involved or try to keep up if we started to grow apart.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I've only had one friend who borrowed money from me and actually payed me back. And it turns out he was a good, trustworthy friend. I believe the willingness to pay off debts without having to be reminded is a strong indicator.


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I tend to get really depressed when I lose friends even if they ****ed me over. I think I get depressed because I have very little friends in the first place so I will feel alone.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

A friend is someone who doesn't screw you for his own selfish gain, doesn't sell you out, doesn't backstab, etc. 
I have had friends in the past that i thought i could trust but soon enough they start showing their true colors.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I have no idea what it takes to create or nurture a friendship. If I did, I'd have friends.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Acceptance + lack of judgment.


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

SuperSaiyanGod said:


> I have no idea what it takes to create or nurture a friendship. If I did, I'd have friends.


This makes a lot of sense. I mean, if I knew what it meant to make friends I wouldn't be sitting around being miserable all day trying to figure it out.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

Neither of us would feel obligated to do anything with each other
It would happen naturally


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Seiyoku said:


> This makes a lot of sense. I mean, if I knew what it meant to make friends I wouldn't be sitting around being miserable all day trying to figure it out.


It's an ongoing struggle for people like us.


----------



## nihilistquestion (Aug 17, 2015)

I've reached a point where certainty of an evening or night on my own, doing what I enjoy, and not having to censor myself or try to edit my behaviour, overrides a desire to meet with someone and endure all kinds of yes/no thought processes. Yet sometimes when I'm feeling content or just happy I wish I could say 'let's go hang out' or they message and want to see a movie. Sending texts, not getting replies has blunted the want though, I guess you could say it would be cool if there was a friend by default whom I didn't have to impress or try to get interested in hanging out. So often though, people think 'oh he's boring' and it's hard I suppose.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think there's some prototype of a "good friend"... It depends on a person's preferences and what they value in a person. 

It seems to me like a lot of people want someone who is available whenever they want them to be, but aren't willing to offer the same in return. I just don't think this is fair or realistic.


----------



## Fortunis (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't think there are such things. Everyone is really just out for their own entertainment and whatever they can get from you.


----------

